# Soo Bahk Do Karate



## masherdong (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi,

I was wondering what you all thought about Soo Bahk Do.  I drove by it on the way home from school and it interested me.  I am originally a Kenpo person but I am open to every MA.  Please give me your thoughts.  Thanks!


----------



## Yossarian75 (Apr 22, 2005)

Soo Bahk Do is/is a variation of Tang Soo Do. Expect lots of kicks, Japanese forms, one step sparring and sometimes weapons. I think of it as half way between TKD and Karate, personally I really enjoy Tang Soo Do, check the school out and see if its any good.


----------



## Basicman (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree, very easy martial art to get into.  I took Okinawan Kenpo Karate before doing Tang Soo Do and had to only learn a few differences between forms.  I enjoyed practicing this when I was in Korea.  A lot of fun to do.  The only difference I had, was there was no full contact sparring in TSD.  Just light and medium contact.  Check the school out and see if it is for you.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 22, 2005)

masherdong said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I started this in the Korean Martial Arts section but didn't get much traffic.  So I will post it here.
> 
> ...



I trained in Soo Bahk Do up to 1st gup and then I switched over to Tang Soo Do.  There were a lot of politics involved when I teacher pulled out of the Federation.  It's a long story and the bottom line is that when all was said and done, everyone was still respected each other and were friends...a rare thing in KMA these days.

Soo Bahk Do is very much like Shotokan in many ways, but it is different in others.  For one, it has more kicks.  For another, Soo Bahk Do really emphasizes loose fluid motion with the hips.  The body is loose and tight and loose when when is doing hyung.  I really liked the arts natural motions and emphasis on proper technique.  So many arts downplay this, but it is so important.  I have seen very small variations in technique totally destroy power.  In the end, Soo Bahk Do will build you a good fundamental basis and it will challenge you to your limits at the upper ranks.

Soo Bahk Do is also part of a federation.  This organization spans the country and pushes for standardization.  The Ill Soo Shik and Ho Sin Shul are very much like the regular choreographed patterns that I did in Shotokan, except with a little more kicking.  I can't stand them.  In fact, I think that training in such a way is a good way to get your *** handed to you on the street.  This is one of the major reasons why I switched to Tang Soo Do.

There were some really good fighters at the dojang that I trained.  The sabumnim was not a person you wanted to spar with often.  Nor would you want to spar with his teacher.  In fact, all of the old masters in the art were people that could really go to town and fight.  The new masters, on the other hand, all they seemed to be able to do was federation Ill Soo Shik.  I'll admit they did them very well, but they totally lost the natural movement that makes one a good fighter.  

Give it a try, and if it's what you want, go for it.  Overall, it is a good art and it will teach you excellent technique.  Also, the art and the federation are a direct link to Hwang Kee and the students that stayed to train under him.


----------



## masherdong (Apr 25, 2005)

Cool! Thanks for the words of knowledge.  Any other inputs?


----------



## mattkulma (Jul 21, 2006)

I personally love Soo Bahk Do, I have been training in it for nearly 14 years.  From my experience most of what upnorthkyosa said is true, but we all have our own opinions on Ill Su Sik and Ho Sin Sul.


----------



## Ange (Aug 7, 2006)

I love Soo Bahk Do. I have been training for 4 years now and am a 5th Gup. I have worked really hard to get where I am, and definately know I have earned every grading.
There are two aspects to SBD the Martial side and the "Art".
The Art is what fascinates me - the breath control; the ease of motion using your Huri (hips); the speed control - fast and slow; the tradition and respect. I could go on for hours extolling its virtues.
In the US they have tournaments which are full on contact I believe (I'm in Oz) and they have the option to use padded gear I'm told. 
I watch our Dans sparring - it is fast and furious but it look like a dance. There is definately respect for each other, but there have been incidences of full on contact with breaks and concussion if thats what you want.
Personally, I hate the contact, and my sparring partners respect that.
Give it a go! You have nothing to loose.


----------

